# Hampton Roads group rides 12/26 - 12/31?



## Earthpig (Apr 15, 2004)

Any group rides in the Hampton Roads, VA area during the week between Christmas and New Year's Day? Since I'm too lazy and cheap to ship or fly my bike, I'd also need to rent a decent bike while I'm there. What shop (Portsmouth, Norfolk, Chesapeake, VB) has the best rentals? Does Conte's rent road bikes? Preferably, I'd like to rent something with at least 105 level components (or better), but beggars can't be choosy.


----------

